# Suggest some songs for a video



## RuthBeiber (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi there,
I love music and interested in making videos. I have made and edited videos with video maker and multimedia. I have planned to upload a small video to youtube and I am working hard to create a new video. It is a friendship+love video. I am looking for songs with beats that are too romantic and emotional. It is being said that music selection is important for the video making MJM Media | How To Choose the Right Music for Your Video Production I need to create an awesome video. As said in the article, I have to get a song which will give emotions. I am looking for such songs, can someone help me?


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 7, 2016)

I think copyright law will be your biggest concern. Typically, I would just recommend "Waiting for a Star to Fall", but perhaps listen to that song, and then look for something similar on a royalty free music site. You could also look for unpopular artists on youtube. Ask them if they don't mind you using their music first, but usually new and unpopular artists appreciate the publicity.


----------

